# 5000 Ft / 1524m monthly challenge.



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jun 2016)

I've no idea if there'll be an interest in this. 

But I've always struggled to get the 100 mile challenge due to where I live in the hills. 

I'm not the only one I know, so how about using this thread to log a 5000ft / 1524m rides with no min or max distance or timescales. The only rule being, it's one ride.

Where I live I can do this challenge in less than 50 miles.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2016)

Are we aimin at a "one a month" challenge? There was some discussion about this recently here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cyclechat-monthly-challenges.193890/


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2016)

You on Strava Shaun?


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> I've no idea if there'll be an interest in this.
> 
> But I've always struggled to get the 100 mile challenge due to where I live in the hills.
> 
> ...



I reckon the shortest genuine loop ride around here I could do and achieve 5000ft is about 37 miles. But even I'm not that much of a masochist


----------



## outlash (4 Jun 2016)

I'd have to rack up some silly miles to achieve that round here!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jun 2016)

dan_bo said:


> You on Strava Shaun?


I did register once why?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Are we aimin at a "one a month" challenge? There was some discussion about this recently here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cyclechat-monthly-challenges.193890/


Aye one a month to keep it interesting.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2016)

Ok so we need some rules/guidelines. Are we restricted to logging just 1524m rides or are there going to be other targets like the half century thread? How do we measure (my vote is for an honesty system where we just declare whatever our chosen measure us) Do we have to post links? (my vote is no as I keep some of my rides private) can we retrospectively log rides ? (my vote is yes log rides going back to the first qualifying month if 2016) are we going to log in new posts like the MCaM or edit posts like the ICaM (I don't care)

Er ... That's all I can think of.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jun 2016)

Erm, I have seen the other thread where it was suggested thanks for pointing that out. Rules, ok;

1. Logging can be used by any reasonable site such as RWGPS, BikeHike etc etc. It's only fair to be prepared to put any questionable rides thru a site suggested by the person calling you out.
2. One ride cannot count for two months, for example setting off at 23:00 and straddling midnight.
3. A detailed route description should suffice but I'd be willing to put up my rides links, I accept others prefer privacy.
4. To count towards 12 monthly tally the ride must be a minimum of 1524m / 5000ft.

That's all I can think of for now. We could just run this till the end of the year as a practice run. I've no objections to people putting up previous rides from the start of the year if they have them and I'm not sure if the mods are up for giving out 'stars' as they do in the 100 miler thread. If they are, then I'd like purple ones please.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> I did register once why?


just easier to log climbs on a logger is all.


But then I saw your other post anyway.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Jun 2016)

@ColinJ this interest you? It's a bit better for us and it'll keep us in our hills for longer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2016)

I skipped March so I can only go back to April

*Friday 8th April Bigfoot CC Hot X Buns Ride*
Addington - Turners Hill - Ardingly - Ditchling Beacon - Brighton - Turners Hill - Gangers Hill - Addington. 163km *1,999m*
RideWithGPS
*
Sunday 15 May Islington CC Audax "The Great Escape"*
Old Street - Great Dunmow - Great Bardfield - Helions Bumpstead - Howlett End - Old St. 204km *1,681m*
RideWithGPS

*Sunday 6 Jun Ditchling Devil Audax*
Wimbledon, Turner's Hill, Ditchling Beacon, Devil's Dyke, Coombe Lane, Richmond 201km *2,020m*
RideWithGPS


----------



## Sbudge (4 Jun 2016)

Here goes, I missed March too so:-

2nd April, *1723m*, 102.9km, (https://www.strava.com/activities/533589970)
17th April, *1559m*, 117.5km, (https://www.strava.com/activities/548326734)

29th May, *2200m*, 119.1km, (https://www.strava.com/activities/592022452)


----------



## SteveF (5 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> That's all I can think of for now. We could just run this till the end of the year as a practice run. I've no objections to people putting up previous rides from the start of the year if they have them and I'm not sure if the mods are up for giving out 'stars' as they do in the 100 miler thread. If they are, then I'd like purple ones please.



Shouldn't the stars be polka dotted..


----------



## Aravis (6 Sep 2016)

Has this not taken off? I hadn't spotted it until now, and it seems like a good idea even though climbing hasn't usually been a priority for me this year.

I use an Edge 200 and the climbing figures produced by that setup are always on the low side. As is often pointed out, this is unimportant when tracking one's own progress. However, this challenge does involve a comparison with others, so I think it really needs standardisation.

I've just picked out a ride from earlier this year which was a bit hillier than most. The Strava activity shows 1111 metres; entering it as a route in RWGPS, which takes only a few minutes, gives 1533 metres, glory be. Anyone can do this free of charge whatever method they're using for recording rides, so could this be the standard?


----------

